
Ron Paul: US is barreling toward a stock market drop of 50% or more - da02
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/05/ron-paul-us-barreling-towards-a-recession-and-theres-no-escape.html
======
peacetreefrog
"Far more money has been lost by investors preparing for corrections or trying
to anticipate corrections than has been lost in the corrections themselves."
\- Peter Lynch

------
Bucephalus355
What if it’s only the tech companies that collapse, and the banking sector is
fine, thus staving off a global meltdown?

This was exactly what happened in 2000.

The tech companies are worth so much now, we could in theory have a 50% drop
but it will be much more “survivable” than the 53% or so crash that was
reached by mid-2009 last time.

